# Hamster biting plastic cage lid



## mayothehamster (Sep 28, 2020)

Hey everyone!

I got my hamster about 2 months ago and started off with a plastic bottomed, barred cage that in hindsight was probably a bit too small. After about a month and a half, my hamster managed to chew through the plastic part of the cage. So, I bought her a new one that was slightly different with tougher, less exposed plastic. This cage was narrower but had more layers. She then chewed the bars relentlessly! I tried olive oil and lemon juice on the bars but it didn't deter her. She has lots of different types of chew toys but doesn't seem interested in any. I eventually gave up and bought her a glass tank to avoid her damaging her teeth. This glass tank meets the minimum cage sizing and also has ledges on the sides of the cage for more spacing. From these ledges she can reach the top of the cage and she has now started chewing the rim around the lid and the plastic clips that are on the lid to keep it in place. I don't know if she is doing this now out of learnt habit or if she still isn't happy with the habitat. I really want to make this cage work as i've bought 3 in 2 months now!! So I was wondering if anyone has any advice on how to prevent her from chewing it. 

Also I have tried to put lots of stuff to keep her interested in the cage. She has lots of tunnels and hideouts and chew toys. She also has a flying saucer wheel but she hasn't seemed as interested in it as she used to be. I have ordered some Kaytee bedding and some orchard hay grass as I hear it is better for burrowing and hoping that that may keep her more entertained. But I am really lost for ideas now! 

Again, any sort of advice will be very appreciated!!


----------



## AnaML (Sep 26, 2020)

Hello! Hope you are doing well.

Sorry for the doc but It was an issue and for some reason I could not post a normal message XD
So I replied on a PDF.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Can we see the setup?

Also the easiest option is to remove the ledges. Hamsters are terrible climbers so it's always best to keep things all one level


----------



## Tinnytim (Sep 30, 2020)

mayothehamster said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I got my hamster about 2 months ago and started off with a plastic bottomed, barred cage that in hindsight was probably a bit too small. After about a month and a half, my hamster managed to chew through the plastic part of the cage. So, I bought her a new one that was slightly different with tougher, less exposed plastic. This cage was narrower but had more layers. She then chewed the bars relentlessly! I tried olive oil and lemon juice on the bars but it didn't deter her. She has lots of different types of chew toys but doesn't seem interested in any. I eventually gave up and bought her a glass tank to avoid her damaging her teeth. This glass tank meets the minimum cage sizing and also has ledges on the sides of the cage for more spacing. From these ledges she can reach the top of the cage and she has now started chewing the rim around the lid and the plastic clips that are on the lid to keep it in place. I don't know if she is doing this now out of learnt habit or if she still isn't happy with the habitat. I really want to make this cage work as i've bought 3 in 2 months now!! So I was wondering if anyone has any advice on how to prevent her from chewing it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2021)

mayothehamster said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I got my hamster about 2 months ago and started off with a plastic bottomed, barred cage that in hindsight was probably a bit too small. After about a month and a half, my hamster managed to chew through the plastic part of the cage. So, I bought her a new one that was slightly different with tougher, less exposed plastic. This cage was narrower but had more layers. She then chewed the bars relentlessly! I tried olive oil and lemon juice on the bars but it didn't deter her. She has lots of different types of chew toys but doesn't seem interested in any. I eventually gave up and bought her a glass tank to avoid her damaging her teeth. This glass tank meets the minimum cage sizing and also has ledges on the sides of the cage for more spacing. From these ledges she can reach the top of the cage and she has now started chewing the rim around the lid and the plastic clips that are on the lid to keep it in place. I don't know if she is doing this now out of learnt habit or if she still isn't happy with the habitat. I really want to make this cage work as i've bought 3 in 2 months now!! So I was wondering if anyone has any advice on how to prevent her from chewing it.
> 
> ...


Chewing on bars is a sign of stress and/or boredom. I notice you say your hamster cage meets the minimum size requirements. It is great that you know how to look after one but sometimes the minimum is not enough and if you see this, please could you tell me what you know the minimum size to be. There is a lot of incorrect information out there. As I said sometimes the minimum is not enough, adding platforms is not a way to make more space as hamsters need the floorspace not platforms. So when saying minimum size of cage they really mean the floorspace not the floorspace+platforms. It seems like you are trying everything you can and if it is not working unfortunately you should get a larger cage. This time you could buy a cage that doesn't have bars, because even if your hamster isn't completely happy it can't damage it's teeth on bars. I suggest using a large aquarium or the Ikea Detolf. You should also provide at least 6 inches of bedding as hamsters are burrowing animals. You should also get a proper wheel not a flying saucer. For syrian hamsters the wheel should be at least 11 inches.


----------

